# Getting old is hard to do.



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Sitting here with an ice pack on the top of my foot,about fifteen years ago I had to lay down my motorcycle to avoid getting killed by some dumbass who was making a left turn right in front of me and I came down really hard and bruised my left heel.I got up and could barely walk and shift my bike to get home.luckily,my wife was home so I iced it and we went to the ER.they told me it was just bruised badly,stay off of it and keep it iced.well I had to work and eventually this led to plantar fasciitis.It didn't really even bother me until last year when I was snowblowing our yard,slipped and twisted my left ankle.crawled over to the car,and sat on the hood for a while until I could stumble into the house,iced it for a while,wrapped it and got about clearing snow.didn't bother me much till this summer,twisted that same ankle again walking in the numerous trails we walk with our dog Bindi.made an appointment with a podiatrist and am going tomorrow.
Dammit,this sucks!.some days it wont even bother me.today,I can barely walk.the ankle sounds like a bowl of rice crispies when I have been walking.I am thinking something is really screwed up there.

Take care of your body folks,you may need to get up and go somewhere and may not be able to.


BTW,Slippy says hi!.


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

Age has nothing to do with it. I rolled my right one 20+ years ago and it has never been 100% since. Makes for interesting trail running.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

The most cruel trick of getting old is the body knows it's age but the brain still sees us as 20 year olds.

Best of luck with the ankle MI old guy.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

MI.oldguy said:


> Sitting here with an ice pack on the top of my foot,about fifteen years ago I had to lay down my motorcycle to avoid getting killed by some dumbass who was making a left turn right in front of me and I came down really hard and bruised my left heel.I got up and could barely walk and shift my bike to get home.luckily,my wife was home so I iced it and we went to the ER.they told me it was just bruised badly,stay off of it and keep it iced.well I had to work and eventually this led to plantar fasciitis.didn't really even bother me until last year when I was snowblowing our yard,slipped and twisted the F**k out of my left ankle.crawled over to the car,and sat on the hood for a while until I could stumble into the house,iced it for a while,wrapped it and got about clearing snow.didn't bother me much till this summer,twisted that same ankle again walking in the numerous trails we walk with our dog Bindi.made an appointment with a podiatrist and am going tomorrow.
> Dammit,this sucks!.some days it wont even bother me.today,I can barely walk.the ankle sounds like a bowl of rice crispies when I have been walking.I am thinking something is really screwed up there.
> 
> Take care of your body folks,you may need to get up and go somewhere and may not be able to.
> ...


So how did Slippy get banned this time? I don't see anything that would warrant a ban.

Hey Slippy back at ya!


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I'm susceptible to sprained ankles, too. I've done it seriously four times. Hope you feel better my friend.

Getting old is not for sissies.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Suspended, not banned. 

I feel your pain, MI.oldguy. I can't remember what a full night's sleep feels like. Heck, last night the four hours of sleep was broken down into six segments because I wanted to give my body a break from pain pills.

You gotta be tough to grow old after living a young life in a rough manner.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

You have my deepest sympathy. Been thru most of what you describe, plus a bunionectomy of right great toe (well, it used to be great, now it's just below average) and a broken bone in my right foot. I have learned one important thin in my life, foot pain and mouth pain are by my thoughts the worst of all pains because you use and need them so much. Thank God I found a wonderful podiatrist. The podiatric surgeon, I would only recommend him to my enemies.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

So what's the difference? I am with Hawg on this, I didn't see anything he should have been suspended for. Are we getting just a little over the top with the polical correctness crap. We see how that's working for us in Government. Personally, I enjoy the frank discussions we have here. If I don't like the topic I don't particate and move on. It's that simple. We might as well be politicians with all the the PC around here.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> So what's the difference? I am with Hawg on this, I didn't see anything he should have been suspended for. Are we getting just a little over the top with the polical correctness crap. We see how that's working for us in Government. Personally, I enjoy the frank discussions we have here. If I don't like the topic I don't particate and move on. It's that simple. We might as well be politicians with all the the PC around here.


Agreeance in full, different world views are educational and part of being a prepper. We all cant be right all of the time..... just agree to disagree with a little tact is not unreasonable. Or of course, if you have nothing positive to add, just move on. Participation in threads that are not applicable to you is not mandatory.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Denton said:


> Suspended, not banned.
> 
> I feel your pain, MI.oldguy. I can't remember what a full night's sleep feels like. Heck, last night the four hours of sleep was broken down into six segments because I wanted to give my body a break from pain pills.
> 
> You gotta be tough to grow old after living a young life in a rough manner.


Read this post.suspended not banned.there was a glitch in the system.Slippy lives.I will contact him.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

MI.oldguy said:


> Read this post.suspended not banned.there was a glitch in the system.Slippy lives.I will contact him.


I passed the word to him earlier. He may need reassurance though so by all means.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

hawgrider said:


> I passed the word to him earlier. He may need reassurance though so by all means.


Kool Hawg,I was shopping earlier.thanks...I guess you are a good guy after all!...(BIG LOL!):smiley_simmons::smiley_simmons:

Foot's feeling better after two hours with an ice pack and a "special" pill!.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

MI.oldguy said:


> Kool Hawg,I was shopping earlier.*thanks...I guess you are a good guy after all*!...(BIG LOL!):smiley_simmons::smiley_simmons:
> 
> Foot's feeling better after two hours with an ice pack and a "special" pill!.


Well darn it don't tell anyone that you will ruin my reputation.

I also had foot issues recently and the only way I got relief was to get rid of those stupid ridiculously high archs that come in most shoes/boots these days. Then it took weeks for the inflammation to go down.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

hawgrider said:


> Well darn it don't tell anyone that you will ruin my reputation.
> 
> I also had foot issues recently and the only way I got relief was to get rid of those stupid ridiculously high archs that come in most shoes/boots these days. Then it took weeks for the inflammation to go down.


Dont worry,I wont!! don't want to ruin your cred!....the first thing I did was to toss my old sneakers,well,not toss.they are now used to work on the vehicles.I bought some memory foam insoles the other day,they seem to help,feels like walking on peat moss.definitely a like.I glammed the internet about plantar's,a good pain reliever is a foot massage with a tennis ball,roll it around under the offending foot.also,a frozen bottle of water,roll it under your foot to relieve the foot,arch and heel.works pretty good,before a walk.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> The most cruel trick of getting old is the body knows it's age but the brain still sees us as 20 year olds.
> 
> Best of luck with the ankle MI old guy.


That is especially true when you work with 20 year olds on a daily basis. I think I am the primary reason that Aleve comes in 160 count sizes.... lol


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

MI.oldguy said:


> Dont worry,I wont!! don't want to ruin your cred!....the first thing I did was to toss my old sneakers,well,not toss.they are now used to work on the vehicles.I bought some memory foam insoles the other day,they seem to help,feels like walking on peat moss.definitely a like.I glammed the internet about plantar's,a good pain reliever is a foot massage with a tennis ball,roll it around under the offending foot.also,a frozen bottle of water,roll it under your foot to relieve the foot,arch and heel.works pretty good,before a walk.


I also found a way to tape for Plantar's Facitis. Worked well and I was still able to be active, even running or bicycling.

http://www.sportsinjuryclinic.net/s...in/plantar-fasciitis/taping-plantar-fasciitis

The ice bottle and tennis ball massage works well too.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

darsk20 said:


> I also found a way to tape for Plantar's Facitis. Worked well and I was still able to be active, even running or bicycling.
> 
> Plantar Fasciitis Taping 1
> 
> The ice bottle and tennis ball massage works well too.


That looks good.thanks....when I talk to the Dr.I will see what they recommend.I was thinking about power wrap also,we got a lot for our supplies at the local feed store.equine wrap is the same for people,a hellva lot cheaper though.we even bought some in a cool camo design and some zombie green!.


----------



## oldgrouch (Jul 11, 2014)

Speaking from the point of view of a 69 year-old ------- these are the "golden years." Sure.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

I ride my road king almost every day. Had a lot of close calls but no wrecks yet. I feel ya on getting older. It aint for p***ies! I go to the gym and lift most days and try to put some miles on my running shoes. Old age will eventually catch me but Im going to make sure it has a black eye and busted lip as I go under!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Drive a cage. It will prevent most of the non sense yall are discussing.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> Drive a cage. It will prevent most of the non sense yall are discussing.


I do now,a buick century cage.or my pickup.got off of bikes a while back,when I learned I was mortal.sure feel the need for speed still,nothing like taking my old bandit 1200 for a 150 mph ride!.WHAT A RUSH!........that was,oh well....


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I only got my last Yamazuki up to 140 before the windshield started coming unglued. Getting old aint no fun but it beats dying young as my Daddy was fond of saying. lol.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

ChipDiller said:


> Take care of that foot MI oldguy. In a SHTF situation even the slightest of injuries can be very deadly and older people seem to have a slower healing process, at least that's been my experience. Good luck friend.


Thanks bud,just don't call me "old people" OK?.gad,I'm only 59!..I always call my in laws "old people",they are in their 90's.that's old to me.and they call us kids.

No offense to anybody older than me.:surrender:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

MI.oldguy said:


> Thanks bud,just don't call me "old people" OK?.gad,I'm only 59!..I always call my in laws "old people",they are in their 90's.that's old to m .and they call us kids.
> 
> No offense to anybody older than me.:surrender:


Hang in there MI.oldguy and take care, I know your pain, I used to be able to skip the stitches on a nasty wound just wrap it up and in a couple of weeks have a scar to look at. I'm staring 55 in the eye and now days I can bump something and a dark bruise lingers for a week. Ain't as good as I once was but as good once as I ever was.


----------



## jimrose (Sep 15, 2015)

6/13/2014 I flew through the windshield of a vehicle. I am Lucky to be alive.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Ain't as good as I once was but as good once as I ever was.I like that!...that's a pretty good sig line!.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

MI.oldguy said:


> Ain't as good as I once was but as good once as I ever was.I like that!...that's a pretty good sig line!.


Agreed, but I stole it from Toby Keith.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Progress report;So,today the doc says you have a flat foot.(I didn't even know it was leaking !).need an orthotic to prop up my arch on that left foot.or,surgery.the tendon that supports the arch (and ankle joint)stretches out and becomes useless.procedure below,owww!

*Tendon and Ligament Procedures*
The posterior tibial tendon runs underneath the arch of the foot. It is often stretched and dysfunctional in patients with flatfoot. The tendon often requires removal if it is thickened or torn. Usually the tendon that bends the little toes can be transferred (rerouted) to help support the arch. The stresses placed on the flatfoot can lead to tearing of the ligaments that support the arch (spring ligament) and the inside of the ankle (deltoid ligament). Your surgeon may decide to repair these structures if significant damage has been done. Finally, the flatfoot condition is often associated with tightness of the Achilles tendon. This can be treated using a lengthening procedure to stretch the muscle fibers of the calf.

Or, really owww!,

*Medializing Calcaneal Osteotomy*
A medializing calcaneal osteotomy (heel slide) procedure is often used when the calcaneus (heel bone) has shifted out from underneath the leg. An incision is made on the outside of the heel, and the back half of the heel bone is cut and slid back underneath the leg. The heel is then fixed in place using metal screws or a plate.

Not happening!.....gonna find some support.If your feet hurt,make sure you go see a podiatrist,you need two good feet,your on them all day.

So,if SHTF,and you had to bug out and walk a bunch of miles how would someone deal with this?.


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

MI.oldguy said:


> Progress report;So,today the doc says you have a flat foot.(I didn't even know it was leaking !).need an orthotic to prop up my arch on that left foot.or,surgery.the tendon that supports the arch (and ankle joint)stretches out and becomes useless.procedure below,owww!
> 
> *Tendon and Ligament Procedures*
> The posterior tibial tendon runs underneath the arch of the foot. It is often stretched and dysfunctional in patients with flatfoot. The tendon often requires removal if it is thickened or torn. Usually the tendon that bends the little toes can be transferred (rerouted) to help support the arch. The stresses placed on the flatfoot can lead to tearing of the ligaments that support the arch (spring ligament) and the inside of the ankle (deltoid ligament). Your surgeon may decide to repair these structures if significant damage has been done. Finally, the flatfoot condition is often associated with tightness of the Achilles tendon. This can be treated using a lengthening procedure to stretch the muscle fibers of the calf.
> ...


Been flat footed my whole life. Worked and on my feet 4 -12 hours per day for 20 years. For me, the right show with the right support. In my teens and twenties not as critical, but the past 7 years much more so. I have been wearing Chaco's for 6 of those. Tried others with very soft or much more rigid insoles to no avail. The Chaco's have been perfect and I know I can wear them for hours on the road, river or trail. Talk about multi purpose. I don't wear any other shoe unless hunting, running or climbing.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Looked at the site.looks comfy,especially the sandals.I have some very comfortable tevas that are similar.out of any of my footwear,those sandals make my feet feel the best.
My winter boots are either Cabela's winter trail runners or kamiks.I may have to order a pair.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Wild Turkey the elixr of youth and killer of pain


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I parted ways with the Harley when I realized the only motorcycle riders are those who have been in a crash and those who will be in a crash. That itch was scratched. My 50th birthday is looming and I had to go through a health screening at work. They pretty much said I am a dead man walking. My blood pressure and cholesterol were off the scales and my heart attack in eminent. Police work for 26 years has done this to me but will they admit that? Of course not. They will say "poor life choices and sedentary lifestyle" None of which are true. I work out, eat well and drink just enough to knock the edge of my arthritis. Getting old does suck, but the ride was fun. I have made peace with my maker and I am ready to go when he calls.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Finally saw an add for the perfect hearing aid, I really need them. It's the Husband Ear 1000 XL.

View attachment 12839


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

Oh man! I come back from a long time off and first thing I hear is Slippy is in the dog house!!
I always come back around to see what Slippy has been up to..

Oh and getting old does suck but I have been in chronic pain since I was 15 and my 50th is in 59 minutes.... I only sleep 20 minutes at a time because of it.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

15?......boy,and I thought I was effed up....well Doc,happy birthday!.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> So what's the difference? I am with Hawg on this, I didn't see anything he should have been suspended for. Are we getting just a little over the top with the polical correctness crap. We see how that's working for us in Government. Personally, I enjoy the frank discussions we have here. If I don't like the topic I don't particate and move on. It's that simple. We might as well be politicians with all the the PC around here.


the great thing about free speech is your free not to speak or even listen.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

MI.oldguy said:


> 15?......boy,and I thought I was effed up....well Doc,happy birthday!.


Thanks MI, I dont remember what its like to not have pain all over... I wish I could have just one day with no pain so I could go do what I want to and remember what not having pain feels like.

Oh well, its not going to happen so I live with it.. Been on pain meds on and off for the last 35 years (not fun!)


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

The last ten years have been a bitch. 
Back, hip and ankle pain have increased to almost intolerable levels at times.
First thing in the morning I take pain meds if I plan on doing things that will aggravate the sensitive places.
Took plenty today, daughter and I dropped a 100 foot tall tree next to house.
Dropping it was not the problem but bending over while cutting it up killed the back.
She had to pick me up, could not do it myself.
Been on the bed ever since. 
In my mid 70's, been told not to do what I am doing, they say too old.
Don't have any heart problem and BP is normal(with meds).
I am type2 diabetic, well controlled.
The only other thing that haunts me is migraine headaches, have meds for them
Have 3-4 a month, sometimes more depending on my location at certain times, lighting does trigger them, have ocular type attacks.
Yeah, It does suck to get old.


----------

